# Unterschiede der Zustellung / war Abmahnung U+C Regensburg / Gewerblich KVR



## Nutzlosbranche (4 September 2012)

Einwurfeinschreiben!  Da spart man an der falschen Stelle, statt es lieber als Übergabeeinschreiben oder am besten als Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu versenden.


----------



## Dickerhals (4 September 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Einwurfeinschreiben!  Da spart man an der falschen Stelle, statt es lieber als Übergabeeinschreiben oder am besten als Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu versenden.


 
He? Da bekommst Du doch ein Schein, oder was meinst Du jetzt! So ein Quatsch! Das mache ich schon so,seit es dieses gibt, weil es mich ankotzt selber an die Tür zu gehen und abzulehnen!

So nun nochmal zum Thema! Da ich das schon 2 mal durchhabe und auch Herr S. schon ein Aktenzeichen hatte kurze Info! Ich habe nachgeschaut. Im letzten Betrugsfall habe ich von meinem Anwalt Information bekommen und zwar über den Staatsanwalt, dass die Sache am laufen ist!

Jetzt ist es so, dass die Anzeige zur Prüfung vorliegt, da ich aber alles genauestens geschildert habe, warte ich entweder auf eine Einladung zur Kripo oder auf eine Absage oder eine Info, dass daran gearbeitet wird! Im letzten Fall hat das länger gedauert als 2 Wochen.
Falls eine Absage kommt, werde ich mich hüten in diesem Land einen Rechtsstaat  anzuerkennen!


----------



## nönönö (4 September 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Einwurfeinschreiben!  Da spart man an der falschen Stelle, statt es lieber als Übergabeeinschreiben oder am besten als Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu versenden.


 
Denke auch, dass das in diesem Fall kein Problem ist. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird ja kaum böswillig die Annahme verweigern und ansonsten:
https://www.deutschepost.de/sendung/simpleQuery.html

Das läuft dann da ja wahrscheinlich auch erstnmal 3 Tage durch die Hauspost  , dazu Urlaubszeit usw...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 September 2012)

Bei einem Einwurfeinschreiben quittiert nur der Zusteller und wirft es ein/gibt es ab. Bei einem Übergabeeinschreiben (Einschreiben) muss jemand der im Haushalt/der Firma/die Behörde berechtigt ist unterschreiben. Die Erklärung von Einschreiben mit Rückschein erspare ich mir.

Sowas sollte man eigentlich schon wissen.


----------



## nönönö (4 September 2012)

@ Nutzlosbranche

Ja, stimmt alles, wurde aber auch von keinem bestritten, oder, ging ja nur darum, ob das reicht und das tut´s doch!? Und das von Dir Gesagte ändert ja hier nix. Wie schon gesagt, geht es an den Staatsanwalt und damit wird man wohl nicht mit dem Problem der Annahmeverweigerung konfrontiert sein (was für Fristeinhaltungen dann wiederum aber auch nicht relevant wäre, weil vom Empfänger verschuldet und in seinem Verfügungsbereich gewesen)

@ Dickerhals

Einfach im Link oben checken, ob ausgeliefert


----------



## Dickerhals (5 September 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Bei einem Einwurfeinschreiben quittiert nur der Zusteller und wirft es ein/gibt es ab. Bei einem Übergabeeinschreiben (Einschreiben) muss jemand der im Haushalt/der Firma/die Behörde berechtigt ist unterschreiben. Die Erklärung von Einschreiben mit Rückschein erspare ich mir.
> 
> Sowas sollte man eigentlich schon wissen.


 
Das du sicher Deutscher oder vielleicht sogar Schweizer bist, könnte ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2012)

Es gibt nur eine 100% Variante der Zustellung - die durch den Gerichtsvollzieher mit Postzustellungsurkunde.


----------



## nönönö (5 September 2012)

Haaaalllloooooo.....?  Dickerhals hat ein Briefchen an die Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt. Das als Einwurfeinschreiben, somit kann er checken, ob in den Verfügungsbereich der StA gelangt. Was braucht er denn jetzt bitte mehr??? Es geht hier nicht um akute Fristen, eine störische Gegenseite sehe ich hier auch nicht. Also eigentlich gibt es keinen Anlass, die Grundlagen des Postwesens hier ausschweifend zu erläutern, oder?  Warum sollte das nicht per Einwurfeinschreiben erledigen und was hat in diesem Fall die Variante "Gerichtsvollzieher mit Postzustellungsurkunde" verloren?? Ich verstehe ja, dass man Wissen, über das man verfügt, gern loswird, aber es hilft schon ungemein, wenn es ein wenig zur Thema passt 

Das Schlimmste was hätte passieren können: Kein Eingang, dann halt nochmal senden. Ja und?? Wenn Euch einer fragt, wie warm es morgen wird, fangt ihr dann an die physikalische Funktionsweise eines Thermometers zu erklären und die Entstehung von Cumuluswolken darzulegen? Hm....


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2012)

Mein lieber nönönö, wir lesen zwar so ziemlich jedes Posting, aber haben nicht immer den kompletten Thread im Kopf.
Und wenn da eben die Diskussion um die verschiedenen Arten der Zustellung aufkommt wird es uns wohl gestattet sein dazu was zu schreiben und klarzustellen.
Viele wissen das eben nicht und deswegen kommt vieles doppelt hier im Forum. Wenn Du das in Deiner unendlichen Weisheit schon weißt mußt Du es ja nicht lesen.


----------



## nönönö (5 September 2012)

@ Hippo

Muss man wirklich "unendlich Weise" sein, um eine Antwort auch passend zum vorher geschriebenen zu verfassen?? Na dann ... würde ich so nicht bestätigen wollen.

Hat halt viel von Loriot, wenn man den Verlauf so liest. Einer schreibt, er hat etwas per Einwurfeinschreiben verschickt und damit offenbar auch erreicht was er wollte (er kann es zumindet überprüfen). Da hätte schon Ende sein können. Und dann kommt ein Haufen Tipps bis hin zum Gerichtsvollzieher  , die aber gar nicht gebraucht werden, weil es gar kein Problem mit dem Brief gibt. Als nächstes vielleicht der Tipp, die Staatsanwaltschaft vorab präventiv schon mal wegen Untätigkeit zu verklagen??  Achtung: Das war Ironie!

Komm´, nu lach mal über Dich selber, der Verlauf war nun wirklich absurd...  Kann ja sein, dass Du den Verlauf vorher nicht verfolgt hast, aber das Ergebnis ist für den Leser der Abfolge jedenfalls schon eher surreal ... Ich sag doch nur, wie´s ist. Ich schreibe sicher (!) auch oft genug Murks insbesondere in anderen Foren, habe aber auch nicht verlernt dann bei gegebenem Anlass darüber lachen zu können. Du wirst doch beim NAchlesen selber feststellen, dass das übers Ziel hinausgeschossen war, aus welchem Grund (ernst gemeint oder einfach den Zusammenhang nicht erfasst) kann der Leser ja nicht erkennen... folglich ist es dem (mir) auch nicht vorzuwerfen, wenn er dann "irritiert" ist. In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 September 2012)

Ach bitte, ich finde die Diskussion trägt nun wirklich nicht mehr zum Thema bei. FD hat namens seines Offlineshops Ende August eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen einen vermeintlichen Wettbewerber erwirkt. Nämliche war bis vor kurzer Zeit als Trophäe sogar auf der Webseite von U+C präsentiert worden. Warum wurde sie wieder entfernt? Ist man sich seiner Sache etwa nicht mehr so sicher? Verbringt FD einen Teil seiner kostbaren Zeit in der Staatsbibliothek der Landeshauptstadt mit dem Studium "Abmahnen leicht gemacht", oder schreibt er etwa Arbeitsanweisungen für die 30 angeworbenen juristischen Teilzeitkräfte?


----------



## Dickerhals (5 September 2012)

Nur mal so für die korrekten Zustellungsformalitäten! Mein Einwurfeinschreiben wurde vom Zusteller am 22.08.2012 zugestellt und ist somit rechtsverbindlich zugestellt! Bitte das Thema jetzt " Ad acta" zu legen!

Danke!

PS.: Bitte jetzt keine Fälle, wo das Schreiben im Haus verschwunden ist, spart Euch die Energie für unseren Sonnenschein!


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2012)

Einer geht noch - für diejenigen die hier mitlesen und denen der Grund für meinen Hinweis nicht klar ist
http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Einwurfeinschreiben-sind-nicht-immer-rechtssicher-6113602.html
Und wenn ein Schreiben innerhalb einer Behöre verschwindet ist irrelevant weil der Adressat üblicherweise die Behörde selbst ist.
Rest siehe Artikel


----------



## Dickerhals (5 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Einer geht noch - für diejenigen die hier mitlesen und denen der Grund für meinen Hinweis nicht klar ist
> http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Einwurfeinschreiben-sind-nicht-immer-rechtssicher-6113602.html
> Und wenn ein Schreiben innerhalb einer Behöre verschwindet ist irrelevant weil der Adressat üblicherweise die Behörde selbst ist.
> Rest siehe Artikel


 
Ja, Fristeinhaltung! Aber wie bei Nachnahme, die nicht angenommen wird, Unfrei verschicken, was nicht angenommen wird, Bestellungen die bezahlt worden sind Lastschrift, angenommen werden und dann innerhalb von 8 Wochen wieder zurückgezogen werden.....usw.usw. RA`s, die telefonisch etwas sagen und etwas anderes schreiben...... Wir könnten Bücher über die absoluten Ausnahmen schreiben, Klagen eröffnen und somit selber betrügen, was das Zeug hält. Wir scheinen uns ja glänzend auszukennen um auf der anderen Seite zu stehen. Zum Glück gibt es noch ganz normale Geschäftsleute, Kunden und Postbeamte, hoffe ich!


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2012)

Dickerhals schrieb:


> ... Zum Glück gibt es noch ganz normale Geschäftsleute, Kunden und Postbeamte, hoffe ich!


Sollen meines Wissens in gewissen Reservaten noch vorkommen.
Sind aber selten geworden ...


----------



## nönönö (5 September 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Einer geht noch - für diejenigen die hier mitlesen und denen der Grund für meinen Hinweis nicht klar ist
> http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Einwurfeinschreiben-sind-nicht-immer-rechtssicher-6113602.html
> Und wenn ein Schreiben innerhalb einer Behöre verschwindet ist irrelevant weil der Adressat üblicherweise die Behörde selbst ist.
> Rest siehe Artikel


 
Ja, alles unbestritten korrekt!Die Diskussion hat sich halt etwas absurd entwickelt, weil es diesbezüglich ja gar kein Problem gab. Der BRief wird bei der STA liegen und die Tage wird Dickerhals sein Schreiben bekommen. Und wenn nicht, ist ja auch das kein echtes Problem, zumindest kein Grund, mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher bei der StA aufzulaufen 

Was Dich zu dem Hinweis getrieben hat, kann ich durchaus verstehen und nachvollziehen, die Weiche wurde ja vorher (!) schon falsch gestellt. Also: Nicht persönlich nehmen, bitte!


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2012)

Wenn ich hier was persönlich nehmen würde sähe meine Reaktion anders aus 
Wir haben nunmal eine große Menge sehr selektiv lesender Gäste und in dem Fall müssen wir als Mods reagieren und sowas informell gradebiegen. Klar ist das ohne Fristendruck bei einem StA ziemlich pups, da mußt Du nur wissen - ist es angekommen.
Der nächste wendet das auf eine Fristensache an und rennt gepflegt gegen die Wand.


----------

